# white gold!



## Pyror (Nov 17, 2004)

My little painted just dropped her first clutch of eggs this arvo. I am completely amazed at the size of them compared to her! The eggs are about the size of jelly beans and she's probably only 5 - 6cm SVL. Now that musta hurt!

Anyways her first clutch comprised of 2 eggs, which is pretty much what i expected. Heres a pic just before they went into the eskybator


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 17, 2004)

Ben,
Congrats mate!!! Really glad to see you got your first lot of eggs so soon. Painteds are a beautiful little species and hopefully this is just the first lot of many.

Simon Archibald


----------



## ether (Nov 17, 2004)

Is that the normal colour for painted egg's? I have no idea can someone please fill me in...

Regards Alex


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 17, 2004)

i was gunna say white gold bit off colour there


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like red desert sand to me ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## ether (Nov 17, 2004)

ahhhh, indeed it does.


----------



## Pyror (Nov 17, 2004)

> Looks like red desert sand to me



Shoulda mentioned that. They were white until she buried them..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Maybe its red gold then?


----------



## herptrader (Nov 18, 2004)

Or "Gold Gold" which could probably be abrieviated to just "Gold" ;-)

Perhaps those Albino Olives should be described as "White Gold" ;-) ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Whats a normal olive called then...Black gold?


----------



## herptrader (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: RE: white gold!*



Liberated said:


> Whats a normal olive called then...Black gold?



We call ours Kalamata and Jade


----------



## ether (Nov 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: white gold!*

'greenish gold' ??


----------



## Robert (Nov 22, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: white gold!*

Congrats.
Gotta b happy about that

Ya keepin the 1st clutch.
hard to sell the 1st lot once they hatch.


----------



## Pyror (Dec 28, 2004)

...and 39 days later, an unexpecting me went to check on the eggs, only to find them completely deflated, brown and empty. And these 2 guys (or gals) were running around instead.

They hatched on boxing day. I am very happy with my first successful incubation.

I'm hoping they're both femals so i can stick 'em back with mum and dad for a nice sized colony.


----------



## mblissett (Dec 28, 2004)

Pyror said:


> I'm hoping they're both femals so i can stick 'em back with mum and dad for a nice sized colony.



Just a question..... can herps be inbred ??????

Matt


----------



## Hickson (Dec 28, 2004)

mblissett said:


> Just a question..... can herps be inbred ??????
> 
> Matt



Yes.



Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 28, 2004)

But......


----------



## hugsta (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Pryor on your first little babies, they are really cute.



> Just a question..... can herps be inbred ??????



Snakes seems to be ok but is not good in lizards, they get deformities after a lot of inbreeding.


----------



## angelrose (Dec 29, 2004)

those ones can...

Ive not had deformities till 5th or 6th generation... and its been minimal, what experience have others had?

Angel


----------

